# IS it possible to hide my resume from particular company ?



## mkmkmk (Jul 18, 2006)

Little weired  question but pls answer this.........

 my freind is working in TCS and planning to submit  his resume on naukri,monster ..and other sites.....
but he is afraid what if  profile will get catched my TCS HR people...means by his current working HR department  ?.

my question is...........

is it possible for any firm to find out whether people working there have submitted resumes online ?and are in search of another comapny jobs ?

if yes..then is there any provisoin to hide our resume from particular company HR department.......if yes pls tell me on which particular site...and how..in short...

thanks

it might be not related to forum..thats why i have submitted in random news ..so pls try to answer me.....


----------



## RCuber (Jul 18, 2006)

Yes they can see each and every details from those sites if they have a employer account in one of those sites.take for example , a job portal ABC , and a company xyz , if xyz buys a employee account from ABC then xyz can access all the resumes in ABC's database. it is easy to even search for candidates form their own company also. just a few queries will give all the candidates who have posted their resumes in xyz's portal.  . Only thing that can be done is to make the details like current company , name etc etc confidential(not the resume).


----------



## mkmkmk (Jul 18, 2006)

if possible still expecting some ideas from u.......

Things which can possible to made confidential...
name........
company....

Thanks for u r nice reply.......

i think its possible to block resume...from particular company...


after playing with all edits i did that......


*img266.imageshack.us/img266/4441/hiders7.jpg


----------



## RCuber (Jul 19, 2006)

he he i know these things because i worked as a recruiter for some times.You cant belive some of the profiles you get in those sites. in the resume they will just put the name and contact number and thats all. we have to call them and ask them to send their resumes.some times candidates dont even provied their cell numbers. I belive your friends company would have outsourced some of the recruitment to consultants . and the consultants will take care that the resumes of candidates from same company will not be sent.


----------



## mkmkmk (Jul 19, 2006)

ic,,,,,,,,,

ya they have mentioned they will try best to hide resumes from particular companies......but same time they mentioned its will not absolute...

and as u told me.......I belive your friends company would have outsourced some of the recruitment to consultants . and the consultants will take care that the resumes of candidates from same company will not be sent.,,,,,,,but i think this is may or maynot...........and i dont think every company willl keep spying his emplyees very hardly....

so i think he dont have any risk to put  his resume online ....

what do u think...he should give his resume or not ?.seeking u r expert opinion as u told me u have worked some time as recruter ...


----------



## royal (Jul 20, 2006)

It's not an offence if you post your cv in a job portal...even TCS might have had your friend's cv from a portal  

It's absolutely well within your rights to post cv in job sites and keep them updated


----------



## mkmkmk (Jul 20, 2006)

ya royal its not offence u r right ......but still  this can spoil image in the eyes of seniors.....as  they always would like to see u very loyal to company....

but ..as naukri.com have given that option..that means something....becoz of demand of lot employees 

is it really that option is effective....if he will block TCS....then they will never found him and naukri.com will take care of that......

whats u r opinion ?


----------

